# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  یه سوال در مورد انتخاب رشته برق

## sina3656355

سلام نمیدونم سوالم تکراریه یا نه،تو دفترچه، رشته برق رو به گرایش ها تفکیک نکرده و کد همش یکیه،در مورد این موضوع کسی میدونه قضیه ـش چیه.

----------


## HellishBoy

والا منم دقیق نفهمیدم چه کار کردن !!!! ولی زنگ زدیم وزارت علوم گفتن این یعنی گرایش تو دانشگاه مشخص میشه و تو مدرکت دیگه نمینویسن مهندسی برق گرایش فلان !!! فقط مینویسن مهندسی برق .... ولی از یه نظر خیلی بده ممکنه اون دانشگاهی که میخوای گرایش مثلا الکترونیک یا کنترل یا ... رو نداشته باشه  البته اطلاعاتی که گفتم رو مطمئن نیستم از مسئولین پرسیدم !!!! اونا هم که طبق معمول یه چیزی میگن برا خودشون !!!  حالا شما رتبت چند شد ؟!! کدوم منطقه اید ./؟!! کدوم دانشگاه مد نظرتونه ؟!!!

----------


## artim

> سلام نمیدونم سوالم تکراریه یا نه،تو دفترچه، رشته برق رو به گرایش ها تفکیک نکرده و کد همش یکیه،در مورد این موضوع کسی میدونه قضیه ـش چیه.


در دانشگاه بعد از چند ترم گرایشت رو انتهاب میکنی

----------


## محمد3568

> والا منم دقیق نفهمیدم چه کار کردن !!!! ولی زنگ زدیم وزارت علوم گفتن این یعنی گرایش تو دانشگاه مشخص میشه و تو مدرکت دیگه نمینویسن مهندسی برق گرایش فلان !!! فقط مینویسن مهندسی برق .... ولی از یه نظر خیلی بده ممکنه اون دانشگاهی که میخوای گرایش مثلا الکترونیک یا کنترل یا ... رو نداشته باشه  البته اطلاعاتی که گفتم رو مطمئن نیستم از مسئولین پرسیدم !!!! اونا هم که طبق معمول یه چیزی میگن برا خودشون !!!  حالا شما رتبت چند شد ؟!! کدوم منطقه اید ./؟!! کدوم دانشگاه مد نظرتونه ؟!!!


نظر شما محترمه
اما نمیشه از ویژگی های خوبش گذشت خب وقتی ما از همینجا شاخه انتخاب کنیم ممکنه بعدا بفهمیم به این شاخه علاقه نداریم ولی وقتی مثلا تا ارشد این رشته رو خوندیم بعد گرایش رو انتخاب کنیم میدونیم به کدوم گرایش علاقه داریم

----------


## sina3656355

پس باید از قبولی های سال قبل و خود دانشگاه ببینیم چی گرایشی داره اما سوال اینجاست اگه قراره بعد چند ترم انتخاب کنیم اون وقت سر گرایش های پر طرفدار دعوا میشه و باید باز یه قانونه معدلی چیزی بزارن.

----------


## sina3656355

Up.

----------


## Alfredo

تفاوت گرایش تو چندین واحد هست.فکر نکنین کسی که رفته کنترل درس هاش از الکترونیک کاملا جداست.بعد از چند ترم بنا به صلاحدید دانشگاه بر اساس سظح علمی دانشجو تفکیک رشته انجام میشه

----------


## HellishBoy

> پس باید از قبولی های سال قبل و خود دانشگاه ببینیم چی گرایشی داره اما سوال اینجاست اگه قراره بعد چند ترم انتخاب کنیم اون وقت سر گرایش های پر طرفدار دعوا میشه و باید باز یه قانونه معدلی چیزی بزارن.



همین کارم تو دانشگاها میکنن یادمه رتبه  ریاضی  میگفت دعوا سره دیجیتاله ..... حالا نمیدونم !!!

----------


## HellishBoy

> نظر شما محترمه
> اما نمیشه از ویژگی های خوبش گذشت خب وقتی ما از همینجا شاخه انتخاب کنیم ممکنه بعدا بفهمیم به این شاخه علاقه نداریم ولی وقتی مثلا تا ارشد این رشته رو خوندیم بعد گرایش رو انتخاب کنیم میدونیم به کدوم گرایش علاقه داریم



بله به نظر منم این عاقلانه تره که اول ببینن همچیو بعد انتخاب کنن ولی باید طرف بدونه اصلا اون دانشگاهه الکترونیک یا کنترل داره یا نه !!!

----------


## alifh

من یه نکته ی جالب که متوجه شدم اینکه برق قبلا گزینشش ناحیه ای بوده الان کشوری شده

----------


## HellishBoy

> من یه نکته ی جالب که متوجه شدم اینکه برق قبلا گزینشش ناحیه ای بوده الان کشوری شده



همین امسال این اتفاق افتاده ؟!!! سال پیش کشوری نبوده یعنی ؟!!!

----------


## Elnaz13

> همین امسال این اتفاق افتاده ؟!!! سال پیش کشوری نبوده یعنی ؟!!!


پارسال هم کشوری بوده،این فقط به این معناست که بومی بودن اهمیتی نداره

----------


## HellishBoy

> پارسال هم کشوری بوده،این فقط به این معناست که بومی بودن اهمیتی نداره



اره خب وقتی کشوری میشه همین معنی رو میده دیگه !! معمولا تو رشته های پر طرفدار این کار رو میکنن ... !!

----------


## alifh

ببخشید پارسال قطبی بوده امسال کشوری شده وقطبی قطبی باشه یعنی یه درصدیو فقط از همون قطب میگیرن مثلا شصت درصد

----------


## Elnaz13

> ببخشید پارسال قطبی بوده امسال کشوری شده وقطبی قطبی باشه یعنی یه درصدیو فقط از همون قطب میگیرن مثلا شصت درصد


پارسال هم کشوری بوده در کل ولی بعضی از دانشگاه ها مثل امیر کبیر قطبی بوده اند

----------

